# Review: Second Skin Damplifier Pro, Luxury Liner Pro, and Speaker Tweaker kit



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This has been a long time coming. It’s hard for me to express how a product like this works effectively so this review is going to be pretty short breathed, but hopefully it will get the point across.

A little background:
I ordered a total of a couple hundred square feet of Damplifier Pro over the course of a few months; slowly adding it to my car bit by bit in sections. I also picked up some Overkill and the Speaker Tweaker kit. Eventually I also ordered about 36sq ft of Luxury Liner Pro to go over the floor of my cabin in my Civic. 









* Damplifier Pro:*
This stuff is VERY easy to work with and apply. No mess, rarely cut my hands on the foil, and is very effective as long as your application procedure is solid. I have roughly 4 layers total on each door. I have a couple layers in my trunk and a single layer in the floor of the cabin/trunk. I’ve also lined my a-pillars with this to tame resonance due to my midrange. In addition I lined all my other pillars and trim panels with it.

The biggest contributing factor of this material is the thickness. It allowed me to get away with using only one layer in areas where I may otherwise have used 2. Using a small roller, it is very effective and bonds to the metal/plastic quickly. This was especially nice in the cabin floor where I didn’t feel like being hunched over long.









Obviously the doors were well treated, but places that are typically overlooked, such as trim panels were treated as well. Where I used to have rattles in my B-Pillar, I had none. This was a major plus because, as we all know, trim panels can vibrate very easily and can cause us to lose our minds! As easy as these spots are to cover, they are often unnoticed and un-thought of (I just made up a word). 










I then covered the trim pieces with overkill. This addition helps to block out some additional noise.











*Luxury Liner Pro:*
I applied LLP in my cabin floor and trunk area, concentrating on the firewall, too. Though the firewall is very hard to get in, and I wasn’t able to put the LLP as high as I’d wanted to, it still did the job.

One word: WOW! 

This product nearly quashed all the road noise I had. The application was simple; just lay it down. Bout it. The difference was night and day. My wife’s civic was just as noisy as mine. I get in her car and drive and can’t believe how quiet mine is in comparison. 



















*Speaker Tweaker Kit (aka- deflex pads):*
The pads come with about 2sq ft of damplifier to assist in the install. These guys act to diffract backwaves and keep them from entering back into the speaker causing distortion. 

The install is straightforward; just use the suppied glue and glue the pads into place. 

I temporarily had my 3-way setup as a 2-way. Before I applied the pads behind the midbass I had some nastiness going on in the midrange that I wasn’t going to bother repairing (via EQ) since that driver was supposed to be a dedicated midbass anyway. I put these pads in the door in the middle of the install, when I was still using the drivers as midrange/midbass and the effects were very clear. The nastiness that I had before was all but completely gone. I truly couldn’t believe how much of a difference just one of these pads could make; I did nothing except for put the pad in and that was it. Nice!




















That should about cover it. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> *Speaker Tweaker Kit (aka- deflex pads):*
> The pads come with about 2sq ft of damplifier to assist in the install. These guys act to diffract backwaves and keep them from entering back into the speaker causing distortion.
> 
> The install is straightforward; just use the suppied glue and glue the pads into place.
> ...


Any chance you used your new RTA skills to to make any before and after measurements? Love to see some objective results that can establish once and for all what products like these are doing.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

He could use his wifes car and his car for before and after


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

I have TONNES of that "Luxury Liner" stuff...I got mine from a job I had with an HVAC company...they used it to line some of the units...1/2" I think it is...
I was able to take all the scraps I wanted!
I use it in combination with this cork/rubber/tar tape, and the results are excellent...
I've yet to do the floor and firewall, but it worked wonders in the trunk/doors and sides of the car...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> He could use his wifes car and his car for before and after


I was talking about the deflex pads - have to have the same doors, same drivers, same amount of vibration damper, etc., even then, it would be very difficult to quantify.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Any chance you used your new RTA skills to to make any before and after measurements? Love to see some objective results that can establish once and for all what products like these are doing.





a$$hole said:


> He could use his wifes car and his car for before and after


I actually wanted to do before/after LLP testing, but just didn't do it as I was too busy trying to get an install done. 



Rudeboy said:


> I was talking about the deflex pads - have to have the same doors, same drivers, same amount of vibration damper, etc., even then, it would be very difficult to quantify.


I'll try to do it eventually. It's just rare that once I get things installed the way I want, that I want to go screw it up on purposed.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll try to do it eventually. It's just rare that once I get things installed the way I want, that I want to go screw it up on purposed.


I hear you


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been wondering this for a while

How does the damplifier pro compare to regular damplifier.... I have used the Pro and I must say it has made SS my first choice in deadener.... it is just great.

Ant has some great give aways and gives out the flagship product and asks for reviews.... however I have not seen anything on the regular stuff....anyone have an idea? Is Ant stacking the deck by giving away the best?  I may have to get some just to compare


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

fredridge said:


> I have been wondering this for a while
> 
> How does the damplifier pro compare to regular damplifier.... I have used the Pro and I must say it has made SS my first choice in deadener.... it is just great.
> 
> Ant has some great give aways and gives out the flagship product and asks for reviews.... however I have not seen anything on the regular stuff....anyone have an idea? Is Ant stacking the deck by giving away the best?  I may have to get some just to compare


Same adhesive, slightly thinner with 4 mil instead of 6 mil foil. Very nice stuff.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I was talking about the deflex pads - have to have the same doors, same drivers, same amount of vibration damper, etc., even then, it would be very difficult to quantify.


I can't support this with measurements 

Several years ago I insisted on Deflex Pads for an install in a powerstroke diesel install [F-350], the tuning session done in the garage had myself and the owner moving outside to talk [ truck doors and windows were closed ].

We could here the music clearly outside


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Really, those dang deflex pads are worth every bit of the $25.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Really, those dang deflex pads are worth every bit of the $25.


That's the thing. Being only 1/4"-1/2" or so thick, they can't effect anything lower than very high frequencies via the advertised mechanism (can they?), leaving us with just viscoelastic damping or mass loading as candidates for improvement. I guess slightly reduced airspace is another, but pretty unlikely, possibility.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

fredridge said:


> I have been wondering this for a while
> 
> How does the damplifier pro compare to regular damplifier.... I have used the Pro and I must say it has made SS my first choice in deadener.... it is just great.
> 
> Ant has some great give aways and gives out the flagship product and asks for reviews.... however I have not seen anything on the regular stuff....anyone have an idea? Is Ant stacking the deck by giving away the best?  I may have to get some just to compare


Damplifier Pro is an awesome product.
Every bit as good (qulaity wise) as Damplifier Pro.

We give a way a ton of stuff. Close to $50k per year worth of products. Our sponsoees are supposed to write us up reviews but as far as the forum giveaways go, the caraudio.com promotion was the first time in about 5 years that we asked for review.

If you are looking to compare somthing to quality butyl mats out there like Dynamat Extreme, Stinger Road Kill Expert, Hushmat and even raammat, Damplifier will hold its own quite well. Same weight as the rest with a 4 mil foil and uber high heat rating.

Damplifier Pro however is just a beast.
That is the one we like to sell. The specs just blow everything else on the market away.

ANT


----------



## Coyote (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm curious, is there still a DIYMA forum discount for SS products? I'm going to be finishing my install next month and will deadening hopefully.


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

Coyote said:


> I'm curious, is there still a DIYMA forum discount for SS products? I'm going to be finishing my install next month and will deadening hopefully.


Me too?

I also read somewhere that there was a forum discount for Raamat? Is that true?


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

Coyote said:


> I'm curious, is there still a DIYMA forum discount for SS products? I'm going to be finishing my install next month and will deadening hopefully.




I also read somewhere that there was a forum discount for Raamat? Is that true?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I didn't know that there was ever a forum discount for SS products or Raammat. Honestly, Raammat doesn't need the discount as it's not expensive in the first place. And while the SS product is more expensive, I feel that it's worth every penny and THEN some! I don't ever see myself buying anything other than Damplifier Pro from now on unless one of the other companies steps their game up. 

Zach


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

bikinpunk - Did you glue the luxury liner down or did you just set in in place?

Also how did all of your car parts fit after the deadening? 
It seems that with all the deadener material that things like the carpet and wiring harnesses and such would not go back in place very easily. Damplifier Pro + Luxury liner pro = .45" so almost a half inch!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just laid it down.


I had to pull some of the stock batting up (stuff that is stuck to the carpet on the underside for insulation) so that I could get things to lay back down in some places.


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I just laid it down.
> 
> 
> I had to pull some of the stock batting up (stuff that is stuck to the carpet on the underside for insulation) so that I could get things to lay back down in some places.


So you didn't glue it at all?

So you didn't have any trouble with the center console fitting back in place?

What about the seats, (I imagine the seat bolts would be plenty strong enough to compress the deadener and pull the seats down tight.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just cut areas where it causes issues.

I didn't put any in my center console area.


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> just cut areas where it causes issues.
> 
> I didn't put any in my center console area.


Cool - 

Just wondering if you had any idea how Ensolite (Probably a double layer) would compare to using the Luxury Liner Pro on the floor. They are both closed cell foams, but the LLP would be a bit thicker than 2 layers of Ensolite, but is is worth twice the price? (.375" LLP Vs. .25" Ensolite)

(I could do a double layer of ensolite for 1/2 the price of Luxury Liner Pro - 36 ft^3 LLP = $140 or 6 yards of Ensolite = $72)


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

I just placed my order for some LLP and Damplifier!
I actually ordered a roll of Raamat (Rick gave me a great deal!) but I didnt think it was going to be enough so I ordered some Damplifier also. I will be able to compare them side by side! 

I sure hope the Luxury Liner Pro is worth the price! I only got enough to cover the floor of the truck and most of the back wall. (I just found some pics of my truck without the plastic body pieces in the back and there is Zero, nada, none, sound deadening from the factory... No wonder I hear the WHOLE freeway coming from behind me when I drive! LOL


----------



## fvoelling (Aug 13, 2008)

mattldm, which truck do you own?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

mattldm said:


> Cool -
> 
> Just wondering if you had any idea how Ensolite (Probably a double layer) would compare to using the Luxury Liner Pro on the floor. They are both closed cell foams, but the LLP would be a bit thicker than 2 layers of Ensolite, but is is worth twice the price? (.375" LLP Vs. .25" Ensolite)
> 
> (I could do a double layer of ensolite for 1/2 the price of Luxury Liner Pro - 36 ft^3 LLP = $140 or 6 yards of Ensolite = $72)


Actually, to get similar results you would need closer to 10 layers of Ensolite to match the Luxury Liner PRo.


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

fvoelling said:


> mattldm, which truck do you own?


2002 Tacoma extra cab


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

DIYMA said:


> Actually, to get similar results you would need closer to 10 layers of Ensolite to match the Luxury Liner PRo.


Hmmm, that much?

I ended up buying enough LLP to do the floorboards and the rear wall of the cab... (im doing the entire floor, rear side walls, and rear wall with Raamat) Where I dont have enough space for the LLP, or if I run out, I will just do a layer of ensolite.

I'm doing my Doors with Damplifier and ensolite - covering over the Edead that I put on previously.

I'm hoping for a BIG improvement when on the freeway, I hope its worth the money!


----------



## slawek (Sep 4, 2009)

WuNgUn:


Do you still have "TONNES of that "Luxury Liner" stuff" and if so would you be willing to part with some 40 sq ft of it?

Thanks,
Slawek


----------

